# Motorhome Breakdown Cover



## karynlee (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,

Im recently new to this forum. I'd like some help of you all, regarding motorhome breakdown cover. Ive rang around the obvious companies like The AA and R.A.C and they don't cover my motorhome.

The motorhome is a 2007 Autotrail cheyenne 696G on a Fiat Ducato chassis. Dimesions are as follows when fully laden,

4.0 gross vehicle weight
3.07m height
2.31m width
7.55m length.

If somebody could point me in the direction of breakdown cover, it would help alot.

Many thanks
Karyn.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If you are the right age, Saga. Standalone EU Breakdown cover £87.

If not then through either the Caravan Club or Camping and Caravanning Club (you would need to be a member). I think Caravan Club use Green Flag and C&CC use RAC. If this has got you baffled, the RAC waive their usual height/weight restrictions when done through the C&CC's Arrival scheme.

Alternatively, available through many insurance companies as an add-on or inclusion of the Insurance Policy.

Also, the German Automobile Club (ADAC) will provide EU and North African wide recovery and medical cover as part of their membership which costs about £70 a year.

JohnW


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have a chat with Comfort.

I dont think they do a stand alone breakdown but they do do a combined Insurance and breakdown. I have not been able to beat them on price for either insurance or breakdown cover for several years (and yes I am of the SAGA age bracket) 

I can confirm they do cover larger M/H's as I had need of recovery a few months ago. 4 tonne MAM 7.5m long and 3m high. Brilliant service from the RAC (who the Comfort policy is with)


----------



## cbt (Dec 3, 2009)

*motorhome breakdown*

Caravan Club cover may be brilliant if you have a caravan with a broken down car but seemed totally unable to comprehend a disabled motorhome in France last year and responded to my letter of complaint with, basically "what do you expect in France in July". Seem V. keen to hide behind small print.

Recently called CC Green Flag to a motorway puncture and whilst it was eventually sorted it was down to a helpful sub contractor NOT the organisation.

Looking to change at renewal.


----------

